# thanks for the help



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

hi my angle fish just laid eggs so i put in a divider but my cocatoo dwarf got in and i dont know what to do i checked all the places he could get in and the only thing i could think of was that he jumped any ideas to keep fish out and the 2 angels in?




i know the fish arnt sick but it said if you need somthing ancered asap


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Do u have another tank u can move him into? That way u can leave the angels and the eggs there


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

no i dont and i really dont want the eggs to get eaten


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the angels will fiercely guard their eggs... if it's only the one dwarf that got in then I wouldn't worry, it won't get near those eggs without getting the crap kicked out of it


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would leave the light on 24/7 until they hatch. When I had angels the eggs got eaten when the light went out. Keep an eye on the eggs to make sure they do not grow fungus on them. White colored eggs are not fertile. Good luck.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

A question on that note. Would having an air stone going under the eggs stop any fungus from forming?


----------

